

Ask HN: Where are the WebGL JS game engines? - devinj

There have been a few JavaScript game/graphics engine HN submissions lately, and even a 3D engine submission, but none of these used WebGL. Considering the speed of OpenGL, and that OpenGL (and OpenGLES) is useful and in fact quite suitable for 2D work as well as 3D: where are the WebGL engines?<p>The only one I've heard of is CopperLicht, created by the guys behind Irrlicht: http://www.ambiera.com/copperlicht/
======
Scaevolus
They're waiting for widespread availability of WebGL.

Right now it's only available in Firefox or Safari nightlies and Chrome with
command-line options.

